# Great End to Bunny Season



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I realize that rabbit season doesn't end until the 28th, but realistically for the weekend warriors it has come to a close. A group of us hunted private ground just north of Zanesville. We took six bunnies. Ticker and Sadie were solid again and other than it being windy it was a good weather day. After the hunt, others from the area showed up for a campfire and a fantastic lunch. Had to be right around 15 or so for the festivities. A lot of fun!!! Hopefully next year will be just as enjoyable.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing like a group of friends getting together for a late season bunny hunt. A pot of hot chili was the way we ended it. Lots of great memories.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

i took my beagle out on Sunday and she had a ball. The tall CRP ground I have makes it tough to get shots. The first rabbit I bumped turned into a 60 minute chase before I got a shot. The second one was about 20 minutes. Tracker was 2 for 2 and I was feeling confident. The next chase the rabbit crossed the road so i pulled her off, and the next two chases ended with a lost track and one jumping to a no hunting area. Great day with the beagle, making my total 7 rabbits for the season off of my 12 acre patch of CRP. I may try to sneak out for one more chase today after work if the rain holds off.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

took my 4 hounds out the last day,it was on ! this time of year is when the dogs are at there best,but the rabbits are to.no rabbits where shot today,want to leave some to reproduce the area for next year. I took my set amount from that area.sounds like fun meeting up with buddys for lunch in the feild.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Played hookie on Monday and took my hounds out. Jumped about 12 and only killed once. Unfortunately our shooting hasn't progressed since the beginning of the year. Kind of bitter sweet to me. my grade A mama dog is going to be 11 and I can see her slowing down a tad. Her hips are starting to bother her after a long hunt. Her 3 "pups" are going to be 8 and they are stepping up in the hunt department but mama is still the hammer. Who knows how much time I have left with the old girl so enjoy every minute of the field under a good dog when you can.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Shaun69007 said:


> Played Who knows how much time I have left with the old girl so enjoy every minute of the field under a good dog when you can.


 Absolutely ! The first time you are forced to leave an old dog at home can be extremely painful for dog and master. I remember heading out the door with my gear and leaving my all time favourite beagle behind, Over 25 years ago and I can still see the look on her face, she still had the heart but not the legs.
Glad you had a Great day.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

garhtr said:


> Absolutely ! The first time you are forced to leave an old dog at home can be extremely painful for dog and master. I remember heading out the door with my gear and leaving my all time favourite beagle behind, Over 25 years ago and I can still see the look on her face, she still had the heart but not the legs.
> Glad you had a Great day.
> Good luck and Good Hunting !



I guess I could consider myself lucky. Cricket ran her last hunt with her daughter Ringtail then made that dreaded trip to the vet. My 21 year old son cried all the way and held her to the end. Ronnie had shot the first bunny over Cricket and also the last, a fitting end. Ringtail did me a favor by dropping dead in the garage while I was away. This thread has brought back many wonderful memories and thanks to all who have contributed to it.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

2017 made the 35th year that I have owned and hunted with beagles. As Shortdrift pointed out there are SO MANY great memories. I have mentioned many times that Ticker, my current 13 yr. old, will be my last beagle. I have made that super tough decision, but I think it's the fair decision. I will still go bunny hunting with my buddies but its not exactly the same. If you have raised pups and watched them progress you know what Im talking about. Some of my fondest memeories is watching a pup make its first "yips" on a track and then develop into a great companion and reliable hunting dog. Hard to beat a great beagle !!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

GalionLex said:


> 2017 made the 35th year that I have owned and hunted with beagles. As Shortdrift pointed out there are SO MANY great memories. I have mentioned many times that Ticker, my current 13 yr. old, will be my last beagle.


I've owned a few beagles in my days also but my last one was extra special and I doubt I'll every own another one. He wasn't the best tracker I have owned but he was the hardest hunter I have ever seen, he gave all he had every day in the field.
I still hunt with my brother and his beagles on occasion but it's just not the same.
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I snuck out for an hour on the last day of the season and promptly jumped a rabbit from a familiar spot. Tracker was soon on the trail and chased they bunny until legal shooting light was over. I had to pull her off of the trail. I could never get in a position to get a shot but Tracker didn't care. Good chase to end the season. Here's a picture of her with one of the bunnies from Saturday and a picture of Tracker showing everyone who's in charge in our house.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like Tracker is showing off her recent pedicure. Great pics.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

Gone but not forgotten! Memories forever. Great times. I miss them!


----------

